# SD card Question



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

For some reason my SD card just stop workin in my camera and it will not let my computer read it, on my camera it say's card error and my computer say's there is nothing in the in the card reader. I have 100 pics or so on it, I think its a loss but just checking with ya to see if there is a trick or heck a place to send it to, or do I send it to the trash and chalk it up to a lesson learned, save them to a disk.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

it has been my experience that when some sort of flash memory; usb drives, sd cards, cf cards and the like; give a card error and the card is not able to be read it is a gonner. You can try to reformat it and that will verify.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Happened to me on a card I'd pulled out of a game cam. Had a nice ten point on it (I got a glimpse of him when I scanned through it in my digital camera) and I lost the pic! Was really bummed but finally got some good pics of him.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

There are recovery programs that some people (Rusty) have had success in retrieving files from "bad" cards. Sandisk sends this software out with their products. I don't know if it will help you and your problem but it's a possibility you might want to look into.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Did a search on google and found a recovery application called ZAR (Zero Assumption Recovery), Looked like it was rated fairly highly by most in various google groups. There were some naysayers however. The price is right for the Demo Version. Free. From what I could tell, it allows you to recover digital images with the demo version. No strings. For other data storage forms, you have to purchase the product.

I have never used it, but I do believe I would give it a try.

ZAR (free image recovery)


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks grayfish gave it a try with zar and it could not find my photos well i will just have to take more pics and save them more often thanks all


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

saltyh20 said:


> thanks grayfish gave it a try with zar and it could not find my photos well i will just have to take more pics and save them more often thanks all


You may want check back later. Some one else may have a better application to use. This is a great forum but many people do not visit here everyday.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Did you check the site for the card manufacturer, as Gator suggested? I did a quick look and found a recovery program for compact flash cards that comes right from the manufacturer itself. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Try eImage Recovery. It worked for me about this time last year and was the only one tat recovered MRW (Minolta RAW) files.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

format it using the camera or computer to reset the card ,it will delet all pics. ,they do go bad also ,


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

boashna said:


> format it using the camera or computer to reset the card ,it will delet all pics. ,they do go bad also ,


I believe he is trying to recover the images.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

boashna said:


> format it using the camera or computer to reset the card ,it will delet all pics. ,they do go bad also ,


If you need to reformat please do it *only* in your camera - *not* on your PC.


----------

